# J2EE Anfängerfrage ( JSF / EJB 3.0 Tutorial)



## xyz23 (13. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 
ich weiss das das so eine Frage ist, die nie beantwortet wird, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal, weil googlen und Suchen mich kein Stück weitergebracht haben. 

Also, Ziel ist es eine JSF / EJB 3.0 basierte Miniapplikation zu entwickeln. 
Nur das Problem ist, ich steh da wie der Ochs vorm Berg, ich hab einen JBoss Server (4.0.5) , der soweit auch läuft ( ich kann Servlets entwickeln , EJB3 funzt auch ) 
Nur ich komm garnicht mit JSF klar,  kein Tutorial  funktioniert, kein Beispiel, immer nur seitenweise Exceptions, und diese recht "wirren" Hilfestellungen auf der JBoss Seite (wiki) helfen mir ebenfalls nicht weiter, kennt jemand da ein gutes Tutorial , vielleicht sogar  mit EJB-integration , welches am Ende auch läuft ? 

verzweifelt und  dankend ..


----------



## Kotelette (14. Dez 2006)

Hi!
Im J2EE-Tutorial wird ab Kapitel 9 auch die JSF-Technologie behandelt.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja erstmal beim Starten 

Link:
http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/


----------

